# Master built  Dual Smoker paint peeling inside



## .Garez (Nov 6, 2020)

Used smoker 3 times and paint peeling on inside. Can not use now as unhealty . Master built will do nothing. Said that do not cover paint peeling. Why would any manufacturer of a smoker paint the inside?
Masterbuilt should stand behind there product. Very poor service.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 6, 2020)

Yikes! I have a gas Masterbuilt vault smoker much like yours. Mine was not painted on the inside. Maybe you can have it media blasted on the inside to remove the paint. 
Jim


----------



## normanaj (Nov 6, 2020)

Painted on the inside doesn't even make sense,that would be like the inside of your oven being painted.Sounds like a manufacturing screw-up to me.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 6, 2020)

I have seen that in my stick burner and it is the result of smoking and the creosote buildup inside. I just peel it off and don't worry about it.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 6, 2020)

kruizer
 Surely after only 3 cooks he wouldn't have that kind of creosote buildup. I've used my vault almost constantly all summer and it looks nothing like that.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 6, 2020)

I misunderstood. I read it as a used smoker.


----------

